# eyes on rod broken..



## davis831 (Nov 28, 2007)

can anyone fix two rods for me... they both needs 1 new eye each.. one is gone the other the ceramic is missing?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic441636-64-1.aspx

I highly recomend Rod & Reel Depot in Pensacola...................Good Luck


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Where do you live/work? If you are near Orange beach I can do it for you.


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Call Bob Van De Walle he can fix it.The price will be right.His # is 934-9479 he is in G.B.of 98.Hope this helps.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

> *yankee (3/4/2010)*Call Bob Van De Walle he can fix it.The price will be right.His # is 934-9479 he is in G.B.of 98.Hope this helps.


+1 on Bob V.


----------

